# Rear brakes



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey im changing my rear brake pads and i need some tips for pushing back the piston to fit the new pads. If anybody could hook me up with any tips id appreciate it!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if you remove the rear brake pads, you should see some notches on the piston. there's a tool you can use to screw the piston into the caliper or you can use some pliers but be careful not to slip and damage the piston seal and boot.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can use large Channel-lock pliers if the piston is way out, then switch over to long-nose pliers that fit into the notches on the piston. Gently turn the piston back in clockwise while making sure the piston seal doesn't get twisted up or damaged. Keep an eye on the master cylinder so that it doesn't overflow.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

alright cool, that doesnt seem too hard. now once i push the piston back, itll just tighten up to the new pads automatically? also, do i have to bleed the brake lines after changing pads?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

no, don't bleed brake lines. should not be necessary. if you still haven't bought the pads, ask the parts store if the have loaner tool for rear brake pistons. looks something like this:










- or this -


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

irollforever said:


> alright cool, that doesnt seem too hard. now once i push the piston back, itll just tighten up to the new pads automatically? also, do i have to bleed the brake lines after changing pads?


Once you install the new pads, the piston will automatically tighten to the pads. Bleeding is not needed when brake pads are replaced.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

sweet. i appreciate all the help. one last thing though, i see that i have to align the notch on the brake pads with the piston. now will it tighten up on its own if there is a little play ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, it will tighten up automatically. Not to worry!

One other hint; make sure the slider pins are fully lubricated. Many "shade tree" DIY's overlook those items.


----------



## ldjprimo (Mar 13, 2015)

azkicker0027 said:


> if you remove the rear brake pads, you should see some notches on the piston. there's a tool you can use to screw the piston into the caliper or you can use some pliers but be careful not to slip and damage the piston seal and boot.


What if i damaged the piston seal/boot?? how do i go about changing it out?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ldjprimo said:


> What if i damaged the piston seal/boot?? how do i go about changing it out?


Depending on the damage, you may have to rebuild that caliper. There's a dust boot first, but the main hydraulic seal is in the piston's side.


----------

